# Running Carpc in SQ car?



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Can this be efficient as to getting a good signal?
I want to do a carpc soooo bad but im worried about the signal, i was looking at this http://reviews.cnet.com/external-audio-adapters/creative-usb-sound-blaster/4505-9335_7-30580579.html
wondering if the digital out put would work running into the Alpine 701. 
Could i just running the alpines cd changer directly to the 701 bypassing the computer?
Sorry but im new to all this and was thinking someone would have some input or experience with this.

Thanks in advance, 
Tim


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

If you do a carputer, go all out and use it as your processor. Check mp3car.com


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Man i have been on that site for the last 4 hours lol. Well that and a few others. 
Alot of the stuff that i find are older post. 
That sounds better but what soundcard can i use that will be the best at doing that. And will it be as good as using the 701?

Thanks,


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

x2. 

Of cource is can be done the other way with the H701/C701 through optical and has been done by many people but much better results without the H701.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Streamlined...but still lots of info.

http://www.mp3car.com/wiki/index.php/Audio_Tuning_via_Software


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Man, I've been looking into building a CarPC and the monitor fabrication doesn't bother me but picking out the hardware, and finding sources has me COMPLETELY overwhelmed.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Your telling me am overwhelmed also. I dont know which way to go. All i want is to find a really nice sound card and should be set. The one i found is no longer available

http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/x-meridian.php


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

x2 on being overwhelmed. Honestly, if I was going to do this, I'd PM durwood with a budget and goal, and let him tell me what to buy.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

We've been working to create packages on the store that make it easy for people who don't know computers:

http://store.mp3car.com/Car_Computer_Systems_s/25.htm

I'm going to work at getting the MSI board on the store and build a bundle with it so we can get that up on the store as well.


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

why not the Auzentech X-FI for the sound card. I've had my CarPC for 4 years now and I love its flexibility


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

That card would be perfect but they dont make it anymore do they. I couldnt find it.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

tim0shel said:


> Your telling me am overwhelmed also. I dont know which way to go. All i want is to find a really nice sound card and should be set. The one i found is no longer available
> 
> http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/x-meridian.php


What do you want the soundcard to do? IF you know what features you want it makes the selection process much quicker.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chongl said:


> why not the Auzentech X-FI for the sound card. I've had my CarPC for 4 years now and I love its flexibility





tim0shel said:


> That card would be perfect but they dont make it anymore do they. I couldnt find it.


Here is pretty much the same thing.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132001

Do you need analog out or digital out capabilities? Plan on running an outboard DSP processor or usign the computer as the DSP and going right to the amps?


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

I take that back you can get that card. Looks nice too. Hmmmmmm this may be the key. 

I want the sound card to take the place of the 701 i will just have some software for the tuning. 
Think it would be efficient?


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup...it was a highly anticipated card...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156005


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

So what would yall prefer?
ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels 24-bit vers 
Auzen X-FI™ Prelude 7.1


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

tim0shel said:


> So what would yall prefer?
> ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels 24-bit vers
> Auzen X-FI™ Prelude 7.1





tim0shel said:


> I take that back you can get that card. Looks nice too. Hmmmmmm this may be the key.
> 
> I want the sound card to take the place of the 701 i will just have some software for the tuning.
> Think it would be efficient?


I like ASUS. I'm done with anything Creative labs. All they care about is gaming. Time to give other companies a shot.

You will need this then to get you started if you plan on runinng VST plugins in console. Neither of those cards have the neccessary built in routing.

http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.html

or you can try the spdif out/in loopback method


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow i see i will need help when i start building and setting this thing up. 
Im unsure of that method


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Man, I've been looking into building a CarPC and the monitor fabrication doesn't bother me but picking out the hardware, and finding sources has me COMPLETELY overwhelmed.


I hear that. I'm completely overwhelmed with all of the hardware choices and when I start piecing components together the dollar amounts start to get overwhelming, considering I just paid ~$700 for a Core 2 Duo loaded laptop, 2gigs ram, 250GB HD etc, etc, etc. Then I started looking at the multi-channel pro level sound cards, Audiolense and other software and I'm looking at $2,000+ all said and done. Yikes!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> I hear that. I'm completely overwhelmed with all of the hardware choices and when I start piecing components together the dollar amounts start to get overwhelming, considering I just paid ~$700 for a Core 2 Duo loaded laptop, 2gigs ram, 250GB HD etc, etc, etc. Then I started looking at the multi-channel pro level sound cards, Audiolense and other software and I'm looking at $2,000+ all said and done. Yikes!


what the hell are you guys building? You really don't need to go super crazy to exceed anything car audio related. Experiment with your home computer first to see if you even like the idea.

How much would it cost you to spec out whatever you are trying to do with car audio gear? Compare that to a carpc and see how the price compares. Weigh your options.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> I hear that. I'm completely overwhelmed with all of the hardware choices and when I start piecing components together the dollar amounts start to get overwhelming, considering I just paid ~$700 for a Core 2 Duo loaded laptop, 2gigs ram, 250GB HD etc, etc, etc. Then I started looking at the multi-channel pro level sound cards, Audiolense and other software and I'm looking at $2,000+ all said and done. Yikes!


Yea, but you have to ask yourself what do you really _need_ the car PC to do? 

Realistically, you probably won't be doing any memory/processing intensive things. 

I always have the problem of "overbuilding" when I build a new computer or order one. It's problematic, lol.

I still feel like I'm in another world with this carPC stuff and I've been starting at it solid for the past few days. Stupid acronyms!


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea, but you have to ask yourself what do you really _need_ the car PC to do?
> 
> Realistically, you probably won't be doing any memory/processing intensive things.
> 
> ...



I figured if I was going to have the computer run all of my routing and processing for audio that I should build it big. Now, looking at the total expense, I'm thinking of going with outboard processing to save on costs.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> I figured if I was going to have the computer run all of my routing and processing for audio that I should build it big. Now, looking at the total expense, I'm thinking of going with outboard processing to save on costs.


I was just in the same boat until this time yesterday when I decided to keep my h701 and pick up a c701 to control it.


----------

